# Nunca voy con nadie



## MusicalJoJo

"Nunca voy con nadie"
¿está bien dicho así?  y ¿significa "siempre voy solo"?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## gotitadeleche

"Nunca voy con nadie" = I never go with anyone, or as you said "siempre voy solo"


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

MusicalJoJo said:


> "Nunca voy con nadie"
> ¿está bien dicho así?  y ¿significa "siempre voy solo"?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


Es muy frecuente que digamos *nunca voy con nadie* pretendiendo decir que *vamos solos*, pero no advertimos que incurrimos en una doble negación.

En efecto, al decir *nunca voy con nadie* estamos negando que *vamos con nadie* y por lo tanto estamos diciendo que *vamos con alguien*.

Mal que pese, lo correcto sería *nunca voy con alguien *o*siempre voy con nadie*,es decir *siempre voy solo*.


----------



## openingnight

Tiene razón Juan Carlos Garling, pero en el uso diario, oral sobre todo, incurrimos en dobles negaciones todo el tiempo. Y los modos correctos son los que él dice. Pero he escuchado muchas veces, dicho por hispanohablantes: Nunca voy con nadie, y los modos correctos: voy solo (el más común me parece) o voy con alguien. Nunca escuché decir nunca voy con alguien, aunque sea uno de los modos correctos de decirlo.


----------



## gotitadeleche

> Mal que pese, lo correcto sería nunca voy con alguien osiempre voy con nadie,es decir siempre voy solo.





> Nunca escuché decir nunca voy con alguien, aunque sea uno de los modos correctos de decirlo.



Juan and openingnight, are you sure? I was always taught that double negatives are not only common in Spanish, they are correct Spanish grammar.


----------



## Mariposa3939

gotitadeleche said:


> Juan and openingnight, are you sure? I was always taught that double negatives are not only common in Spanish, they are correct Spanish grammar.


 
Yes but, it's not exactly a double negative. 

"En efecto, al decir *nunca voy con nadie* estamos negando que *vamos con nadie* y por lo tanto estamos diciendo que *vamos con alguien*."

Is also to say "I never go with no one" or "I always go with someone".

Mal que pese, lo correcto sería *nunca voy con alguien *o*siempre voy con nadie*,es decir *siempre voy solo*. 

Is also to say "I never go with someone" or "I always go alone".


----------



## gotitadeleche

> Is also to say "I never go with no one" or "I always go with someone".



 But "I never go with no one" *is *a double negative. In English that would be incorrect grammar. In Spanish, according to what I was taught, it would be correct grammar and it means "I never go with anyone."

"Nunca voy con alguien o siempre voy con nadie" don't even make sense to me.

Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Anwar Boylston

I'm with gotitadeleche on this one. For example, "Hoy no he visto a nadie' means 'I haven't seen anyone today.' It doesn't mean 'I have not seen no one, and therefore I have seen someone." That's what I think JC Garling would say. Did I learn it all wrong, too? I would be obliged to the other foreros to hear more on the point.


----------



## OHSU

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Es muy frecuente que digamos *nunca voy con nadie* pretendiendo decir que *vamos solos*, pero no advertimos que incurrimos en una doble negación.
> 
> En efecto, al decir *nunca voy con nadie* estamos negando que *vamos con nadie* y por lo tanto estamos diciendo que *vamos con alguien*.
> 
> Mal que pese, lo correcto sería *nunca voy con alguien *o*siempre voy con nadie*,es decir *siempre voy solo*.


 
I'm sorry, but this is simply not true. *The double negative is REQUIRED in Spanish grammar. It has been this way since Romans first set foot on the Iberian Peninsula, and it DOES NOT imply a positive.* A negative times a negative is a positive in math, but the Spanish language is not math.

*A new reference grammar of modern Spanish, Butt & Benjamin, 23.3 Double Negatives*

One may say _*nadie vino*_ or _*no vino nadie*_. As the second example shows,* if a negative precedes a verb, the verb MUST also be followed by a negative*. A negative verb in Spanish *REQUIRES* that *ALL* constituents of the sentence be negativized.

_*No* dice *nada.*_ = He/She doesn't say anything.
_*Nadie* dijo *nada.*_ = Nobody said anything.
_*Apenas* come* nada.*_ = He scarcely eats anything.
_*Tampoco* vino *nadie.*_ = Nor did anyone come.
_*No *sabe* ni* latin *ni* francés._ = He knows neither Latin nor French.
_*No *la he visto *nunca* con *nadie.*_ = I've never seen her with anyone.

And this from Carmen Rico-Godoy, Spain

_Pero una *no* debe esperar *nunca nada* de un hombre sino malas noticias._

Constrast with these examples of single negatives:

_*Tampoco *vino._ = He didn't come either.
_*Apenas* habla. = _He scarcely talks.
_*Nadie *cree eso. = _Nobody believes that.
_*Ninguna* era más guapa que ella. = _None of them was more attractive than her.
_*Jamás/Nunca* la volvería a ver. = _He was never to see her again.

And this from Gabriel García Márquez, Colombia

_*Ni* él *ni* ella podían decir si esa servidumbre recíproca se fundaba en el amor o la comodidad._



openingnight said:


> Tiene razón Juan Carlos Garling, pero en el uso diario, oral sobre todo, incurrimos en dobles negaciones todo el tiempo.


 
This is also inaccurate. It is NOT merely in informal settings or speech in which double negatives are employed. Since double negatives are REQUIRED in Spanish grammar, they are found everywhere in written Spanish, from the most formal types of documents to the least.


----------



## viva!

I think everyone has to agree with OHSU. 

(I didn't know our double negative came from the Romans, I thought it was originated from our "negative soul", our passion, our love for redundancy...)
 : )


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
La doble negación (o triple o cuádruple) es en español absolutamente normal y correcta, lo establecen así la gramática y el uso.
OHSU tiene toda la razón y lo ha explicado perfectamente.

Sin embargo, creo que es un desarrollo del latín en Hispania, pues el latín clásico y culto no observa la doble negación.

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

Totalmente de acuerdo con Oshu. Decir "nunca voy con alguien" me sonaría a una traducción literal del inglés y "siempre voy con nadie" me parece cosa de Babelfish, salvo que estuviera en un contexto poético o similar que justificara ese uso como licencia, pero no conozco a nadie que tenga el español como lengua materna que diga eso en este lado del Atlántico.


----------



## Peterdg

También totalmente de acuerdo con OHSU.

No obstante, la doble negación a veces da lugar a confusión o hasta juegos de palabras. Por ejemplo, el título de una novela de Marta Rivera de la Cruz "Que veinte años no es nada".

Se puede interpretar como "un período de viente años no significa mucho" pero también como "un período de veinte años sí es significativo".

Al leer la novela, me di cuenta de que, a lo largo del libro, la autora lo utiliza en los dos sentidos.

Me pareció bastante gracioso para mencionarlo aquí


----------



## OHSU

litelchau said:


> Sin embargo, creo que es un desarrollo del latín en Hispania, pues el latín clásico y culto no observa la doble negación.


 
Classical Latin was maintained as the *written language* of the Romans for *many centuries* after it had evolved to the point that certain fundamental elements had died out completely in the *spoken language*. For example, it is well known that word order was more fluid in Classical Latin due to the system of declension. Yet we know that quite early on in the history of the Roman Empire even educated people no longer pronounced final consonants, obscuring the declension and making word order more important for communicating meaning.

The point is that Classical Latin, is not a good reference for how people _spoke_ throughout the Empire. There is abundant evidence that people _spoke_ very differently from how they _wrote_.

Other Romance languages, such as Italian, also have the double negative, which indicates that it came about very early in the evolution of the spoken language, before these languages diverged. I admit that I probably engaged in _some_ hyperbole, since Romans first set foot on Iberia a couple hundred years BC, and we don't know if the double negative was around at that time, but it certainly appeared very early in the history of the language.


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
Naturalmente que las lenguas romances proceden del latín hablado por el pueblo. Precisamente eso quería yo decir, que no se trata de una herencia del latín escrito, el que se estudia en las escuelas.

Si el italiano (no sé si el rumano) también tiene la doble negación, entonces no cabe duda de que debió de ser un fenómeno muy temprano.

Un saludo


----------



## Makser

Hola a todos:

Totalmente de acuerdo con OSHU. La doble negación es necesaria y correcta en castellano. En muchos casos la frase sería absurda sin la doble negación:

_Voy nunca ???  *NO *voy nunca _
_Vino nadie ???  *NO *vino nadie _

Lo curioso es que depende del orden de las palabras:

_Nadie vino  Nadie *NO *vino ??? _
_Nunca voy  Nunca *NO *voy ??? _

En castellano del País Vasco es muy común la doble negación incorrecta de estos dos últimos ejemplos por influencia del Euskera, en el que los hablantes nativos usan la forma _inor ez (nadie)_ _ezer ez (nada) _e _inoiz ez (nunca) _y producen frases como:

_Yo nunca no voy al cine  donde deberían decir:_

_Yo nunca voy al cine  _
_o_
_Yo no voy al cine nunca _

Un saludo.


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
Otra doble negación incorrecta que se oye en algunas zonas de España es _tampoco no_ (en ese orden).

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

litelchau said:


> Otra doble negación incorrecta que se oye en algunas zonas de España es _tampoco no_ (en ese orden).


¿Dónde? ¿Puedes poner algún ejemplo?


----------



## litelchau

Creo que en Cataluña, si no me equivoco, quizás por influencia del catalán.


----------



## OHSU

litelchau said:


> Hola:
> Otra doble negación incorrecta que se oye en algunas zonas de España es _tampoco no_ (en ese orden).
> 
> Saludos


 
I have heard non-standard double negatives like this in coastal regions of Ecuador, both northern and southern coasts. (Esmeraldas, Guayaquil)


----------



## gotitadeleche

Thank you Ohsu for your explanation in post #9. That is what I learned and I was surprised to hear Juan Carlos and openingnight (both native Spanish speakers) say that the double negative in Spanish was not correct.


----------



## Laqua

La doble negación también fue común en inglés hasta el siglo XVIII, incluso en literatura. Y en castellano es perfectamente correcto.


----------



## flljob

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Es muy frecuente que digamos *nunca voy con nadie* pretendiendo decir que *vamos solos*, pero no advertimos que incurrimos en una doble negación.
> 
> En efecto, al decir *nunca voy con nadie* estamos negando que *vamos con nadie* y por lo tanto estamos diciendo que *vamos con alguien*.
> 
> Mal que pese, lo correcto sería *nunca voy con alguien *o*siempre voy con nadie*,es decir *siempre voy solo*.



Grandísima mentira; no estamos negando una negación, estamos enfatizando una negación.

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

litelchau said:


> Creo que en Cataluña, si no me equivoco, quizás por influencia del catalán.


Donde yo vivo se habla valenciano, que para el caso viene a ser lo mismo, y no he oído nunca eso. A ver si algún forero catalán nos lo confirma.


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
 Si escribes "tampoco no" en google, encontrarás algunos ejempos de este uso, sobre todo en foros.


----------



## Södertjej

Sí, pero veo que hay entradas, por ejemplo, de México, donde catalán no hablan, entradas en las que hay un punto o una coma entre tampoco y no, que quizá se hayan saltado a la hora de escribir. En fin, que no sé si es un uso deliberado, un error común o qué, pero creo que lo habría detectado en el habla diaria donde yo vivo.


----------



## sna

En catalán sí se usa "tampoc no" delante de verbo. Como podréis imaginar "tampoc" es "tampoco" en catalán 
Yo sí he escuchado "tampoco no"


----------



## Södertjej

Curioso. Voy a fijarme más a ver si por aquí también se usa.


----------

